# Fuente PC + Fuente Regulable + Voltimetro Digital



## juani2312 (Dic 4, 2008)

Hola a todos, les comento: 
Estoy armandome una fuente de laboratorio a partir de una fuente de pc que tira +5V, +12V, -5V y -12V. Y le quiero agregar una fuente de voltage regulable que va conectada a los +12V y -12V de la fuente de pc.
Hasta ahi todo bien....

Lo que quiero hacer ahora es poner un voltimetro digital (a la fuente regulable) tipico con el integrado 7107. Este se alimenta con los +5V y -5V de la fuente de PC.

Los voltimetros alimentados por la misma fuente que medimos, miden infinito. Pero, si alimento el voltimetro con la fuente de PC, tambien medira infinito? (recuerden que la variable esta conectada a la fuente de pc)

Gracias...


----------



## cubiella (Dic 10, 2008)

Mira yo una vez arme un voltimetro con un 7107 y alimentando desde la misma fuente, que a la salida regulada medi, me dejo de funcionar, luego de esto, solo me quedo para calentarme las manos (se quemo).
Yo te diria que corres el riesgo de matar el CI, por lo que me pazo a mi anteriormente, no me animaria a conectar lel votimetro a la misma fuente, si con otra fuento compartiendo, uniendo o como te guste las masas, que son tus puntos de referencia del 0V.

Saludos y espero que te sirva de algo mi respuesta, ya que soy mas de leer que de opinar


----------



## moreno12 (Dic 11, 2008)

hola a todos. 
primero q nada yo les digo q nunca trabaje con el 7107 , pero tengo una fente con un voltimetro incorporado y no se porq decis q puede llegar a quemarse, yo tmb. alimentaba al voltimetro con un 7805 q colgue en la salida de la fuente... si necesitas el circuito te lo envio ... (utiliza el CA3161 y el CA312)


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola.
Los voltímetros en base a 7107, no deben alimentarse con la fuente que vas a medir, porque la tierra del voltímetro no es la tierra de la alimentación, es decir es una tierra virtual, que está conectada a una pata del 7107, que no en la pata de la tierra o cero voltios del integrado.
Por esa razón el voltímetro debe se alimentado por una fuente independiente, de la fuente que se va a medir.
Los multímetros en base a CA3161 y el CA312, no tiene ese problerma de la tierra virtual, en otras palabras la tierra del multímetro es la misma tierra de la fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cubiella (Dic 11, 2008)

Buenisimo el dato, lamentalemente me llego tarde, esto que comente anteriormente me paso hace ya unos 5 años, el circuito esta ahi congelado desde entonces, no volvi a comprar mas el 7107, en cuanto a los CA, por lo meno aqui en argentina valen mas del doble que el 7107, por ese motivo habia escogido hacerlo con el de intersil.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## moreno12 (Dic 11, 2008)

yo tambien soy de argentina. a q precio consigues el 7107 aproximadamente?


----------



## juani2312 (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola, el 7107 lo consegui a $8.95 (pesos argentinos), unos U$D 2.7.
En cuanto a los CA3161 y el CA3162, pregunte por todos lados y me dijeron que no los fabrican mas...Capaz que simplemente no los tienen y me dicen eso, pero no se.....


----------



## moreno12 (Dic 12, 2008)

aa esta bien porq yo a los CA los consegui a $10 c/u me podes mandar el circuito de ese voltimetro?
de cuantos digitos es? 
muchas gracias


----------



## juani2312 (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola, es de 4 digitos, el circuito lo saque de aca: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/014/index.html


----------



## cubiella (Dic 14, 2008)

pues a mi me han pasado 46 pesos los dos CA, por lo visto es un robo si uds me dicen que valen 10 pesos cada uno    :evil: 

Yo tmb soy de argentina, bs as, mar del plata


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/52687/ _Tengo una versión en castellano y más detallada, pero debo encontrarla, cuando eso ocurra la publico. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## toto_3000 (Ene 7, 2009)

hola que tal a todos

gracias esta muy bueno el circuito tengo una pregunto hasta que rango me sirve este
por que necesito uno que no mida mas de 0 a 25V
por que es un trabajo sencillo y los que encuentro me miden hasta 
99.9 o un poco menos 
porfa ayudenme si tienen el circuito va ok

gracias a todos


----------



## toto_3000 (Ene 7, 2009)

cierto el circuito de 

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/014/index.html

es el que pregunto que rango tiene pa medir gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola.

Encontré esto tal vez te sirva http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 7, 2009)

Acá dejé un pcb del ICL7107 con el que vas a poder medir ese rango de tensión, de hecho, yo estoy midiendo el mismo rango...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

Saludos


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 30, 2009)

tengo  una fuente china usando el 7107, su nivel maximo de lectura es de 15v y control de amperaje de 1.5 amperios, como podria hacer la modificacion para que lea maximo 30v y maneje 3amperios?


----------



## gongonni (Jul 30, 2009)

cubiella dijo:
			
		

> Mira yo una vez arme un voltimetro con un 7107 y alimentando desde la misma fuente, que a la salida regulada medi, me dejo de funcionar, luego de esto, solo me quedo para calentarme las manos (se quemo).
> Yo te diria que corres el riesgo de matar el CI, por lo que me pazo a mi anteriormente, no me animaria a conectar lel votimetro a la misma fuente, si con otra fuento compartiendo, uniendo o como te guste las masas, que son tus puntos de referencia del 0V.
> 
> Saludos y espero que te sirva de algo mi respuesta, ya que soy mas de leer que de opinar



Perdón por revivir un poco el tema, estoy buscando para armarme un voltimetro digital para mi fuente de alimentación y me surgió las dudas sobre las tierras del 7107 y de la fuente... POr qué no se pueden compartir? no son ambas de 0V?

Acerca de "cubiella", tu fuente era regulada fija o variable? si era variable, no abrás conectado el voltimetro (su alimentación) a la salida regulada variable de la fuente, no? (de ser asi, no puedes cumplir con los rangos de tension admitidos para la alimentación del voltimetro y ya tienes un feliz carbonizado electronico)

salu2


----------



## beto3574 (Ago 4, 2010)

hola amigos mi pregunta es la siguiente...acerca del voltimetro con 7107 de intersil,,,he visto que en una pagina hay un plano donde los displays tienen una conexion del pin 1 (v+) del integrado y al mismo tiempo tienen conectado el pin 20 (pol),,mi pregunta es debo conectarlos ambos a los displays??? o vasta con conectar al anodo de los displays el pin 20? o puedo conectar solo el pin 1?? lo digo porque en una pagina encontre un plano donde el pin uno va directamente a los anodos,,,y en la pagina de intersil la datasheet del integrado van los dos pines,,,

saludos y gracias a sus respuestas


----------



## miguelm203 (Ago 4, 2010)

yo tambien quiero poner un voltimetro en una fuente, pero cuando pregunte por voltimetros digitales de panel me dijeron que se alimentan con alterna, o mejor dicho tenian unos que se alimentan con alterna. el precio era 50 pesos.
 en electronica peron (bs as) venden multimetros a 15 pesos (4 dolares aprox.) y estaba pensando desarmar uno y dejar la parte del voltimetro, ¿como hago? me compro dos, estan buenos porque entran en el bolsillo jajaj 
 es parecido a este nada mas que tiene una opcion para generar una onda cuadrada, de frecuencia fija





nos vemos


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 4, 2010)

15 pesos no seran esos amarillos no sirven para nada los amarillos esos


----------



## miguelm203 (Ago 5, 2010)

si, bueno son baratos, tengo otro de 60 pesos que aparte de todas la funciones ``basicas´´ mide capacidad y temperatura


----------

